# Distressed Shelf



## manbuckwal (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm in the process of making my wife a distressed looking wood shelf . I took a piece of birch plywood and cut it to size, 36"x18" x36"18" for a corner shelf. Then I hit it with a chain before sanding and applying Espresso color stain. 
Thanks for Looking !


----------



## ButchC (Sep 8, 2013)

No wonder its distressed after taking a beating like that.

Looks pretty cool!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember making a able like that when I was a kid with my mom. We used an old wire spool. The ones that are 3' wide. I still have it. 

Yours looks great man. I love that look.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 9, 2013)

I added the trim today :)


----------



## justturnin (Sep 9, 2013)

I was wondering why I was getting SOS PM's from you. Must have been the shelf calling for help. 

Looks great. I have seen folks take them to black top and gravel roads and throw then down and walk on them. Gonna be pretty neat then it is hung. Nice work.


----------



## Percy (Sep 19, 2013)

That distressing sure changes the look of plywood.
Really like what you have done with it.
Had a friend that made a show case several years ago and he
did it the same way but it was cherry wood.
It looks awesome just like you shelf does.
Thanks for showing it.

Percy


----------

